# Packing and Crating > Packing Materials and Techniques >  Adhesive for Ester foam?

## joshuasperling

I need to attach large sheets of esterfoam to the face of my my crates.  What is a good adhesive to use? Preferably one that can be rolled or brushed and not sprayed.

----------


## T. Ashley McGrew

I am most familiar with Simalfa which is usually a gravity fed spray. I don't know if it could be applied with a roller. I would put this on the PACCIN ListServe to reach more people faster. Are you on the list? If not, it is easy to get signed up. Just click the on the tab at the top of the Article page and you should be set up in no time. That puts you straight away in a whole bunch of preparators in boxes. Sorry I am not much help myself.

----------


## Chris Barber

Hi Joshua,
I have only used spray-on Simalfa, but I see a couple products that list roll-on application; Simalfa 800, & Simalfa 805. I recommend giving them a call. http://www.simalfa.com/Products/Overview.htm

----------

